# Restaurants in Greece



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

How about some cant miss restaurant sugestions in the greek islands.


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

There are far too many good restaurants to list here. Let''s just say, you''re bound to like whichever ones strike your fancy. I would advise to seek out places where the locals eat. Avoid restaurants in touristy places, unless you want to eat something that reminds you of stateside food.

As far as what kinds of foods are ''best'', that depends on each person''s taste. I''m partial to: fresh veggies with olive oil and feta, tsatziki (cucumber yogurt dip), taramousalata (fish-roe dip), chicken, lamb, all kinds of fresh seafood (especially octopus), pastitsio, and I also like Retsina. Also, I haven''t found a Greek dessert I don''t like. If you''re really game, have what the locals eat. You''ll probably be pleasantly surprised. Lastly, be careful with the ouzo. It''s much stronger than it appears or tastes. ;^)

~ Happy sails to you ~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

easy thing to do here
Listed below a slection of restaurants we take our clients too
Cyclades
Kea- Aristos in Voukrai besy fish in the area and try the Lobster with home made pasta
Kithonos- several to choos in Loutra village Yannis Yacht club excellent grilled meats try the goat,
Siros Finakas village, got to go to Kiki''s taverna in the corner by thefishing boats, try her Moussaka its like eating heaven
Paros several to choose from 
Alexis beach restaurant, a Kiwi greek that has the best chefs salad in the world and some very nice orental dishes. also the turkish restaurant behind the atlantic super market.
Serifos- Only place to go is manos''s place on the beach excellent fish and some very good salads with local flare

Saronic gulf
Epidavros- Posiden taverna on the harbor front great fish and ecellent octopus
Poros- again Posiden taverna only this time its famous for its oven baked dishes and you have to try the roka salad with pamasen
Hydra- Lulus in the back streets the Cracked Olive tree further up the hill
Ermioni- Josephs at the end of the dock eleagant dinning 
Spetsai= Hajais in the old harbor a specail place that does only starters and specails with meats 
if you want more information visit our site www.sailcharter-greece.com and look under our gourmet cruise charter week


----------

